#  Getting Started  > Intros and Who's Who >  Hey, I'm back!

## AngeliMika

Hi there! I was first here in late 2019 (August-September was when I was most active). 



Spoiler: Explanation for my absence. TL;DR Mental Health Issues. 



 
		I had joined during one of the roughest parts of my life, and in late September was admitted into the hospital for my mental health issues. After returning from the hospital, I had intensive outpatient therapy for a few months, and then a whole bunch of schoolwork to complete in the process.
	

 Now you're probably not here for my sob story, but an introduction, which I shall give (since stuff has changed).

I now identify as Genderfluid, versus female. Any pronouns go for me!  :Embarrassment:  

I've also found out I am the host of a Partial Dissociative Identity Disorder system! If you have any questions about this disorder I suggest you google them, as I am not an expert. Basically, I have a bunch of people in my head, and when I get really stressed/upset they like to take over so I don't remember being stressed or upset!

I'm doing better mental health wise, and I missed roleplaying (my writing's improved while I've been gone!). So this is my official restart, I guess? If this is the wrong place to be posting this, please let me know!

It's nice to meet you if we haven't met, and it's nice to see you again if we have met before. I apologize for disappearing like I did, and I'm happy to be back.  :~Luck~:  :~xoxo~:

----------


## Dnafein



----------


## AngeliMika

:love:  :lovey:  :~Luck~:  :lolness:

----------


## Azazeal849

Glad to have you back Lauriee!

I hope things continue to go well for you and remember that the staff are always around to help.  :C:: 

Happy writing!

----------


## Alura

Welcome back & lovely to meet you!  :*blow*:

----------


## AngeliMika

> Glad to have you back Lauriee!
> 
> I hope things continue to go well for you and remember that the staff are always around to help. 
> 
> Happy writing!


Thanky!!! The staff so far have been really sweet (I messaged one of them asking for a thread of mine to be deleted and it was handled swiftly and painlessly!) so I have no doubts I'd be able to ask for help again if I needed it. Have an awesome day  :~Luck~: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Welcome back & lovely to meet you!


The pleasure is mine!  :whee:

----------


## Kris

Welcome back  ::):

----------

